

Created my own RSS Reader Nuesbyte - 7hundredand77
http://nuesbyte.com
I would love some feedback!
======
hellerbarde
To have this said first: I really like your reader, it looks beautiful and so
far it's the one that I'd most like to use.

In the wake of the Announcement of Google Reader shutting down, a lot of
people are gonna be wary of jumping into another service that could go down
any time.

What are your mid-/long-term plans for keeping this online? Will there be
monetization through ads? Through a subscription? Or are you planning to open
source it for self-hosting?

A last important question, can I export my data?

cheers hellerbarde

edit: updated question

~~~
7hundredand77
This is a great comment. It really chews into some of the things I have been
thinking about for the future. Right now I have decided to keep it a free
services with no ads. Though as most sites, of course I would like to make
money from it, which goes hand in hand with improving it continually. I have
never thought of the idea of exporting data, however with the OO way I have
created the database, I can definitely add this in. GReader imports are
something I have to work on next. My focus for this start has been to keep it
clean, simple and fast. Because of that I worked on the optimising code for
weeks. (the server is based in Australia, thus, better hosting online will
definitely speed it up).

------
7hundredand77
I would love to hear what people think of it. I plan on doing a few updates,
including adding a mobile version and adding Google Reader import ability.

~~~
yvoschaap2
What is your crawler backend? Superfeedr? Home made?

~~~
7hundredand77
Home made

~~~
rbrcurtis
Do you need any help with this project, specifically with the backend and
scaling? My email is in my profile if so.

------
callil
Wow, I'm really enjoying using this, slick looking too. I really like all the
little touches you've added, the UX is great. I think you've come the closest
yet to the simplicity that google reader offered. I would try as hard as
possible to maintain the feeling of simplicity in your design even when adding
more features.

A few feature requests, feed importing, profile editing and a larger feed view
(maybe collapse the sidebars?) also folders to be able to sort feeds you've
added and the respective views.

edit: updated some things

~~~
Xion
> the UX is great.

The UX is indeed very nice. Just a small issue: FF19 on OSX 10.8.3 displays a
horizontal scrollbar. Looks like a margin or padding problem with the central
feed element.

~~~
jclos
Same problem on Windows 7

------
nicpottier
This looks really promising, actually signed up which is saying something
because I've always leaned towards just using actual websites despite having
built a few mobile RSS readers myself.

I am a bit confused with some UI elements though (perhaps because I wasn't a
heavy Google Reader user):

1) Subscriptions are for grouping feeds ya? I see how I can create a new
subscription and name it, but I'm totally failing on how to add a feed to it.
If you go to the RSS page I see things I want to add, but no plus button or
other interaction seems to do what I expect. Am I just confused?

2) Not sure if this is a setting somewhere, but having full articles open in a
new tab would be nice.

3) Is there a way to set all the items in a single subscription as read?

4) What is the column on the right? Popular items? Some label there might be
good.

Overall super cool, I like it! Keep it up man. If you continue developing it,
consider a Bitcoin tip jar, I'd throw some your way.

~~~
7hundredand77
Ah. You createa group and click on it (its highlighted) and then you move to
the right side, and click on the feeds you want, you can use the input to
search for feeds, or, put the feed directly into the input box.

The column on the right its popular views in your feed selection. The 'views'
should hopefully outline this fact. I agree I have to setup a better method
(or instructions) on how to add feeds to a group

~~~
nicpottier
Ah, ok.. Ya I think I was clicking on the link title before perhaps? I see it
works if I click on the box instead. Just having a + button there would do
worlds to explain that process I think.

Thanks.

------
berberous
The design is great but it's really slow. Which I'll forgive because it's new,
and this post is probably giving you new traffic, but to be a replacement for
GReader, I want it to be as close to instantaneous as possible.

This is also why I don't use Feedly. It's slow!

~~~
7hundredand77
Definitely due to too much traffic, its just a cheap shared hosting site in
Australia. I will definitely have to bump it up.

~~~
AYBABTME
I'm getting:

    
    
      Resource Limit Is Reached
      The website is temporarily unable to service your request as it exceeded 
      resource limit. Please try again later
    

From click to click.

------
sabe__
You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to
your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near ') AND date > NOW()
- INTERVAL 1 WEEK ORDER BY views DESC LIMIT 0 , 10' at line 1

~~~
7hundredand77
Ill have to check the manual!

------
wyclif
I like it so far. I would encourage you to keep improving it, because as
things stand now you're at the top of my list of GReader replacements. I like
that Nuesbyte is in the browser and doesn't require a client. Importing my
feeds from GReader will be great. Also on my wishlist: vi-style movement keys
(j,k,l) &c. Thanks!

------
machbio
Its funny that deleting all the RSS feeds - will result in the MYSQL Error...
Look into it developer...

You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to
your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near ') AND date > NOW()
- INTERVAL 1 WEEK ORDER BY views DESC LIMIT 0 , 10' at line 1

~~~
mst
Sounds to me like insufficiently intelligent IN clause generation - a mistake
I've made at least once and seen many more times.

I'm guessing english isn't your first language from the way you misconjugated
the "will result" part but "look into it developer" comes across as "you suck
and I am laughing at you" whereas for an early stage service I think "here's a
bug report" is rather more appropriate.

------
leephillips
Looks promising, but I clicked on a story and got a mysql error. Do you have
pubsubhubbub support? That's the first thing[0] I look for in a feed reader.

[0]<http://lee-phillips.org/newsblurred/>

~~~
7hundredand77
I haven't heard of it, I will look into adding it.

In terms of mysql error, the site is getting way more traffic than my simple
hosting provider can provide. I will need to bumb it up.

------
revorad
Nuesbyte is definitely one of the better Google reader alternatives out there.
Love the layout and simplicity. Added to my list -
<http://ginicharts.com/google-reader-alternatives>

------
Vinnix
Awesome, Would you ever go into detail why you did it ? I wrote a personal app
over year ago called DashBored (I suspected this was gonna happen when the big
CO's were all about API restrictions).

Thanks,

~~~
7hundredand77
Sure. I have been musing over building a website for a long time. I knew that
to build something new was difficult. So I wanted to build something cleaner,
faster and simpler than other people. News is the number one thing that people
often seek on the internet, and thus, that is the path I went down.
Originally, it was just a site that I created as a hobby for myself to view,
but as i progressed, quite a few people liked it, and then Google Reader died,
and I thought, this would be a good opportunity.

------
dombili
Looks promising, but I only get to use it for a minute, then I started getting
508 errors. If it gets more stable and faster, I may consider switching to
this from the Old Reader.

------
asperous
I saw this before (you posted it on some blog or something), and I really
liked the design. I really hope you are able to scale it up for public use!

------
davidfm
You need to add top:0; left:0 on your fixed topbar for android browser - good
job btw

~~~
7hundredand77
Thanks ill add that in!

------
rtpg
super slick. Are there any keyboard shortcuts though? I need my 'n' key

~~~
7hundredand77
yes

------
eddywebs
very slick, any framework used for developing the application ?

------
k_bx
j/k navigation?

------
cm3
no https?

~~~
7hundredand77
Is it something people want?

~~~
cm3
Definitely because you can sign up and login. For anonymous reading less so.

